# Headboard Question



## russ4bes (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a full-size bed frame and I'd like to put a headboard on it. I am shopping around and keep seeing headboards listed as Queen/Full. I know that a queen bed is 60" wide and full is "54 wide, so how can a headboard be used for both?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Few would notice 6" difference, with 3 on each side. 

The store the preservation people run here is not wild about it but a lot of people buy antique oak and so forth doors for headboards and refinish them. Might be cheaper than what you are looking at if that look would work?


----------

